# Cat in Illinois needs re-homed



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Anyone live in central Illinois that wants a tabby cat? He is named Larry and he is Oliver's (my cat) brother. My friend is pregnant and already have 2 other cats and for some reason have to give up Larry.

Larry is very very sweet and would be great for anyone!


----------

